# New Ibanez Darkstone DN series?



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jul 8, 2009)

I dont know if anyone has brought this up before but I spotted this on the Ibanez UK website last week and I think its quite cool. It has quite a nice shape and new pickups but has something called a ball-end stopper... sounds painful!

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/world/country/frame_uk.html

Thoughts?


----------



## 777 (Jul 8, 2009)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> Thoughts?



Fail



EDIT: Thanks to the douche who neg repped me for this post, FYI im not being a dick , thats what i honestly think of those guitars, so yeah piss off


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 8, 2009)

sweet ... make mine a 12 string and i'm in - http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...5&color=CL01&year=2009&cat_id=1&series_id=227

err ... nevermind ... those are single coils on this model. i like this guitar though ... nothing earth shattering going on, but a nice design. these are like $550-600ish i guess.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 8, 2009)

I think the shape is pretty cool but apart from that, I'm not really that impressed.


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 8, 2009)

I like the shape and the odd amount of effort put into the pickup rings.


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2009)

The shape and the fact they used sapele intrigues me.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 8, 2009)

reminds me a bit of those Ovation Ultra GP's

classy looking guitar, but nothing that new


----------



## The Echthros (Jul 8, 2009)

nothing spectacular that sets it apart from their artist series


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2009)

Not my thing, but kinda kool.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 8, 2009)

I dig it, some very cool ideas put into play there.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks good but I don't buy black guitars. Pick any other color in the goddamned world FOR ONCE


----------



## Apophis (Jul 8, 2009)

another Ibanez - nothing exciting at all


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 8, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Looks good but I don't buy black guitars. Pick any other color in the goddamned world FOR ONCE


Shit pickups, floating trems and black- the three main reasons why I will never buy another Ibanez.

Unless it's an RGA 121


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 8, 2009)

whoa! it's got a sapele mahogany body! 

that's quite intriguing, and it's now one of the 6 string guitars i currently want... it's between the RG321MH, MTM2, some nice RGA, or this... at least as far as ibby goes


----------



## Zahs (Jul 8, 2009)

I think its the least impressive Ibanez.. i have seen in recent times, why couldn't they just to do that with an RG body or an S series, waste of time in my opinion.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 8, 2009)

i have to agree that it's not really impressive at all, but i like the fact that it's sapele mahogany 

of course, i also have gas for all the fixed bridge ibanez guitars that don't have basswood bodies and tremolos, so... yeah...
the same is true for most other brands out there...


----------



## cycloptopus (Jul 8, 2009)

looks like they want some of the Les Paul market. 24 3/4" scale and all.


----------



## Sweetbabyjezuz (Jul 8, 2009)

Black - I think the inlays are ugly and not digging the usual black that Ibanez seems to love.

Aged Plaster - I actually don't like this finish, think it looks gaudy, but at least it has block inlays.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 8, 2009)

I actually like it a lot. Classy.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 8, 2009)

Zahs said:


> I think its the least impressive Ibanez.. i have seen in recent times, why couldn't they just to do that with an RG body or an S series, waste of time in my opinion.



Because RG bodies are played the fuck out? The S and RG line are already convoluted enough.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 9, 2009)

It's a nice guitar and that P90 model is highly intriguing. 

I did try the black one last week, and let me say, it's one of the heaviest guitars I've ever played.


----------



## hypermagic (Jul 9, 2009)

How was the fretwork on it, Crappy or pretty good?

If there is a P90 model I might GAS for one.

Edit: Meh yuck Hum sized P90s and goofy as shit finish


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 9, 2009)

The fretwork was fine, it's more akin to the ARX Series with the big neck and medium frets. 

Yeah, that finnish is pretty goofy, but just chuck the Hum sized P-90s on the black one, and it'll be nice.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 9, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Because RG bodies are played the fuck out? The S and RG line are already convoluted enough.



Played out in your opinion maybe, but that doesnt change the fact that the RG and S bodies are probably the best designed, best looking and comfiest shapes out there.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 9, 2009)

kinda cool.


----------



## screamindaemon (Jul 9, 2009)

Nothing special. Though I don't know much about sapele. 

It looks like they took the top half of a ZR bridge and modded it to fit a peg mounted bridge. Did anybody watch the video of the stop piece? Does it really lock the string lug in place? How do you get it out?


----------



## Elysian (Jul 9, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Played out in your opinion maybe, but that doesnt change the fact that the RG and S bodies are probably the best designed, best looking and comfiest shapes out there.



The RG has the sharpest corners of any guitar I've ever owned. It gets painful sitting on your leg, against your chest, even on your arm. The S is alright, but the SA/SZ is, imo, better. S/SA/SZ line has more than enough models as it is.


----------



## Arctodus (Jul 9, 2009)

Its if an S series mated with an iceman. Also who cares what color it is, its a guitar just play the damned thing and stop staring at it in the corner.


----------



## Jason (Jul 9, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Played out in your opinion maybe, but that doesnt change the fact that the RG and S bodies are probably the best designed, best looking and comfiest shapes out there.



Opinion.


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 9, 2009)

interesting. I'm not sure how I feel about 'em yet.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jul 10, 2009)

looks interesting

now make it in another color


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 10, 2009)

They look pretty cool if you ask me. It is something new, and has a fairly classy design to it. It is not really something that i would buy, because it is not really my style. It still looks like a pretty cool guitar none the less though.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 10, 2009)

Meh on specs, kinda ugly, and not really impressed. Also guys, numerous guitars around this price range are made of sapele.

Regardless, if I wanted something like that in this price range, I would not order Ibanez, I'd go for a PRS SE.


----------



## hide (Jul 10, 2009)

I like it! Not groundbraking by any means, but good to see some variation in there.


----------



## Jack Secret (Jul 10, 2009)

Not a fan of the inlays. I always liked the original Ibanez box inlays like the old Destroyers had.


----------



## Harry (Jul 10, 2009)

Pretty average.
I can see how it would appeal to others, but nothing I'd buy.


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 10, 2009)

i like it.


----------



## gaspoweredteeth (Feb 25, 2010)

Kind of an old thread but I figured I would resurrect it. I have owned this guitar since October and it is awesome. Not even just for the price. Although I did modify it a bit.......


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 25, 2010)

gaspoweredteeth said:


> Kind of an old thread but I figured I would resurrect it. I have owned this guitar since October and it is awesome. Not even just for the price. Although I did modify it a bit.......


Sexy bump


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Feb 26, 2010)

sweet way to bump a thread, I love the white invaders and speed knobs  give it a black pickguard and trussrod cover and itd be epic imo


----------



## gaspoweredteeth (Feb 26, 2010)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> sweet way to bump a thread, I love the white invaders and speed knobs  give it a black pickguard and trussrod cover and itd be epic imo




It came stock with a black pickguard and truss rod cover. I was toying with the idea of tortoise but not with white pickups.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 26, 2010)

Nothing came up on for me in the OP link so I found this:
Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: DN500K


----------



## walleye (Feb 27, 2010)

777 said:


> Fail
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thanks to the douche who neg repped me for this post, FYI im not being a dick , thats what i honestly think of those guitars, so yeah piss off



the first step to avoiding tihs would be to not post 1 word replies


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2010)

walleye said:


> the first step to avoiding tihs would be to not post 1 word replies



You realize you're quoting an over 7 month old post right? 

Not worth stirring shit up man.


----------

